# [SOLVED}AMD64 schmiert schon bei installation ab

## PuresChaos

Moinsen

Wollte auf meinem neuen AMD 64 bit 3500+ gentoo installieren...

Bis zum Bootstrappen hat auch alles geklappt, doch danach ist die Kiste abgeschmiert... Bei weiteren Versuchen kam ich ein bisschen weiter, aber auf einmal fror das System ein....

da es imo am kompellieren liegt hier die make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

spielte schon mit dem gedanken das ganze als normalen athlon-xp zu bauen, aber vlt hat jemand ja nen tipp für mich  :Smile: 

danke im voraus

----------

## tux2

bitte etwas mehr informationen angeben..

z.b.

- tritt das problem auch mit windows/anderes linux unter volllast auf?

- hast du schon mal memtest drüber laufen lassen (arbeitsspeicher defekt)?

- was sagt "lspci"?

- gibt es irgendwelche fehlermeldungen bevor sich das system "verabschiedet"?

mfg

tux2

----------

## schachti

Wenn der Rechner beim Compilieren an verschiedenen Stellen nicht reproduzierbar abstürzt, ist das in den meisten Fällen ein Hardware-Defekt. Meist handelt es sich um defekten Speicher (mit memtest86 leicht herauszufinden), oft sind auch die Elkos auf dem Mainboard defekt (mal gucken, ob die vielleicht gewölbt oder sogar schon aufgeplatzt sind, speziell die Elkos in der Nähe der Spannungswandler und der CPU).

----------

## PuresChaos

uff macht mich nicht schwach den rechner hab ich erst seit 3 tagen...

windows hab ich zur zeit nich drauf, bei suse linux geht der normalbetrieb ohne probleme, aber sobald ich was kompellieren will, bliebt er meistens hängen....

lspci sagt folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0050 (rev a3)
> ...

 

memtest werd ich später durchführen, danke bisweilen für die antworten

----------

## franzf

Probiers doch für den Anfang einfach mal mit stage 3. Hab jetzt schon öfters Gentoo installiert und immer stage 3 gefahren. So was ich bisher im Forum gelesen hab ist eh kein so großer Unterschied zwischen stage 1 und 3 (vor allem wenn du so Standard-CFLAGS hast...). Nach ein paar Updates merkst du überhaupt nix mehr!

Dass du so Probleme mit dem neuen Rechner hast, kann auch an einem fehlerhaften Stage liegen? (Frage an die Chefs) Oder Probleme mit der live-cd?

Viel Spaß auf alle Fälle mit dem Rechner.

Franz

P.S.: Wenn du einen mit VENICE-Kern hast, kannst du in deine CFLAGS noch -msse3 aufnehmen. DerKern unterstützt diesen Befehlssatz.

----------

## Anarcho

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Probiers doch für den Anfang einfach mal mit stage 3. Hab jetzt schon öfters Gentoo installiert und immer stage 3 gefahren. So was ich bisher im Forum gelesen hab ist eh kein so großer Unterschied zwischen stage 1 und 3 (vor allem wenn du so Standard-CFLAGS hast...). Nach ein paar Updates merkst du überhaupt nix mehr!
> 
> Dass du so Probleme mit dem neuen Rechner hast, kann auch an einem fehlerhaften Stage liegen? (Frage an die Chefs) Oder Probleme mit der live-cd?
> 
> Viel Spaß auf alle Fälle mit dem Rechner.
> ...

 

Klar ist da kein grosser Unterschied zwischen stage1 und stage3, ich habe einmal stage1 gemacht und dann nur noch stage3.

Aber das ist doch keine Lösung für sein Problem. Damit wird es nur ein Stück nach hinten verlagert. Denn dann wird der Rechner eben beim emerge XXX probleme machen.

Ich würde auf jedenfall mal nen memtest86+ mind. 30 min laufen lassen (da du ja ne SuSE hast, auf deren InstallCD ist das schon drauf).

Wenn das keine Fehler macht, vielleicht mal die Temperatur im Auge behalten (nach dem Absturz ins BIOS gucken) und eventuell mal die CPU untertakten.

Eigentlich bleiben bei solchen Fehlern nur Mainboard, CPU, RAM oder Kühlung als Fehlerquelle.

----------

## himpierre

Der Tipp mit der Temperatur scheint mir am besten zu sein. Is ja gerade ziemlich warm. Dann noch kompilieren und schwups schaltet der Rechner ab.

t.

----------

## PuresChaos

ok danke werd ich mal ausprobieren...

hab memtest 6h rennen lassen, keine fehler... werd mal ein auge auf die temperatur haben und schaun obs daran liegt  :Smile: 

----------

## tux2

eventuell kann das auch an einem "alten" kernel liegen.

ich vermute dein pc/hardware ist ziemlich aktuell..

dann kann es schon sein dass manch' hardwaretreiber nicht 100%ig so funktioniert wie man es erwartet.

versuch mal den neusten 2.6.13-rc* kernel, vll wurde das problem da schon behoben (wenns am kernel liegt)

----------

## PuresChaos

soweit bin ich leider noch net gekommen, als das ich nen kernel auswählen konnte...

hab jetzt nochmal auf die temperatur geachtet, die lag so um 40°, was imo für nen AMD relativ io ist....

oder irr ich mich da?

danach hab ich ne installation auf athlon xp basierend gemacht (stage2) und da ist er auch wieder abgeschmiert...

portage meckert nach "emerge --sync" das ich eine aktuellere version von portage installieren soll...

wie mach ich das? hab eigentlich die neuste version vom server geholt (also von portage)....

//edit: das geht doch rein theoretisch schon so, dass ich einfach die athlon xp stages nehme und dann dementsprechend meine make.conf anpasse oder?

gibt es stage1 von athlon xp? hab mehrere server abgeklappert aber nichts gefunden....

----------

## flammenflitzer

Welches Filesystem? Was ist, wenn andere Anwendungen die Systemlast hochtreiben, ohne daß auf die Festplatte geschrieben wird. Z.B. bei Spielen, wie cube oder ut2004? 

Vielleicht liegt es wirklich auch am Kernel der Gentoo-live CD. Ggf. mal die letzte Kanotix CD einsetzten und von dort chrooten, u.U. werden dort andere Treiber geladen. Kanotix ist eigentlich so ziemlich das aktuellste, was es an live CD's gibt.

----------

## PuresChaos

filesystem ist reiserfs

andere anwendungen sind noch gar net installiert geschweige denn von spielen...

bei suse ist es so, das es relativ stabil läuft, manchmal hat er ein paar hänger (vor allem wenn ich mit der tv karte rumspiele, die tut ncoh nich richtig)

werd das mit kanotix mal ausprobieren danke

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich würde die ganze Sache mal mit ext3 als / probieren, kannst ja home dann immer noch als reiser nehmen. Ich habe mit reiserfs wegen schlechter Erfahrungen schon vor geraumer Zeit abgeschlossen. Und mit einem neuen Rechner sollte das auch nicht in's Gewicht fallen.

----------

## tux2

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich würde die ganze Sache mal mit ext3 als / probieren, kannst ja home dann immer noch als reiser nehmen.

 

ich hab hier überall xfs und bin sehr zufrieden und vorallem ist das flott =)

echte 64bit für ein 64bit-filesystem  :Laughing: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *tux2 wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Ich würde die ganze Sache mal mit ext3 als / probieren, kannst ja home dann immer noch als reiser nehmen. 
> 
> ich hab hier überall xfs und bin sehr zufrieden und vorallem ist das flott =)
> 
> echte 64bit für ein 64bit-filesystem 

 

Schön, schön. Aber die Rede war von reiserfs. Und ich denke, daß mein System mit ext3 auch ein echtes 64bit System ist. Oder ist mir da etwas entgangen? Und auf den m.E. nicht nicht messbaren Geschwindigkeitsvorteil (ich hatte schon ext3, xfs und reiserfs und ich rede hier nicht von ausgefeilten Benchmarktests, sondern von meinem Empfinden) lege ich keinen Wert. Wichtiger ist mir die Datensicherheit und die Möglichkeit der Datenwiederherstellung. Denn ich habe damals aus Versehen Daten unter xfs gelöscht, die ich eigentlich behalten wollte. Nachdem ich mich über die Möglichkeiten der Datenwiederherstellung schlau gemacht habe, bin ich auf ext3 umgestiegen. Das man übrigens auch tunen kann.

----------

## Tyler_Durden

Wie stürzt er denn genau ab? Freeze oder Reboot? Das ganze zufällig

beim gleichen Paket? Neben dem Temperaturproblem als wohl "heißester"

Kandidat führt auch mindestens ein Paket reproduzierbar bei einigen

Leuten zum kompletten Reset beim emergen unter AMD64, nämlich

ghostscript (suche im Forum). Abhilfe schafft die Installation von 

ghostscript-afp als Alternative.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: Wenn du einen mit VENICE-Kern hast, kannst du in deine CFLAGS noch -msse3 aufnehmen. DerKern unterstützt diesen Befehlssatz.
> 
> 

 

Ich dachte, MMX und SSE Flags werden bei AMD64 ignoriert und immer aktiviert?

Gilt das nicht für SSE3?

----------

## PuresChaos

es handelt sich um einen freeze

die pakte bei denne das passiert sind ganz wilkürlich

(wie schon gesagt 2 mal beim bootstrappen und ansonsten ein paar mal beim emergen vom system)

----------

## Silicoid

Hast du inzwischen wie vorgeschlagen deinen Speicher gecheckt?Einfach mal memtest laufen lassen. Ich hab erst am Wochenende neue Speicherchips bekommen. In den Rechner gesteckt und das Chaos war komplett. Hab dann nur den neuen Speicher ins Board gesteckt und memtest laufen lassen. Fehler, Fehler, Fehler ...

Nachdem das Problem meist beim compilieren auftritt deutet das auch auf den Speicher hin. Cpmilieren kann sehr speicherhungrig sein. Ich wette, wenn du mit einem anderen Programm deinen ganzen Speicher verwendest bleibt der Rechner auch stehen.

----------

## PuresChaos

 *PuresChaos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hab memtest 6h rennen lassen, keine fehler... werd mal ein auge auf die temperatur haben und schaun obs daran liegt 

 

jo hab ich....

nochmal zu dem temperatur problem: 40 °C ist doch für nen AMD normal kein Problem oder?

----------

## franzf

 *PuresChaos wrote:*   

>  *PuresChaos wrote:*   
> 
> hab memtest 6h rennen lassen, keine fehler... werd mal ein auge auf die temperatur haben und schaun obs daran liegt  
> 
> jo hab ich....
> ...

 

Meine Erfahrung mit cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature:

Steht immer 40 C drin... Hab 20 min ut2004 gespielt. Immer noch 40 C, Torsmo zeigt 49, nur mal so. Weiß ja nicht wie es den anderen dabei geht.

Memtest in 6h ist nur wirklich aussagekräftig, wenn  _TATSÄCHLICH_ Fehler auftreten. Wenn in dieser Zeit keine Fehler auftreten, ist es nutzlos. Ich ließ es 52h durchlaufen, ohne Fehler, denke auch dass er OK ist. Aber auch hier kann es immer noch sein, dass Fehler nicht entdeckt wurden. Dadurch, dass Linux den Speicher sehr intensiv nutzt, kann es sein, dass so ein Fehler durch Memtest duchutscht, trotzdem andauernd Fehler beim kompilieren auftreten, Abstürze...

Aber: Je länger Memtest fehlerfrei durchläuft, um so höher wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Speicher in Ordnung ist.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## PuresChaos

mal angenommen es liegt nich an der temperatur an was kann das noch liegen... (hab mal das gehäuse aufgemacht hat leider auch nichts gebracht...)

könnte es sein, dass die hardware nich zusammenpasst?

----------

## malachay

 *PuresChaos wrote:*   

> mal angenommen es liegt nich an der temperatur an was kann das noch liegen... (hab mal das gehäuse aufgemacht hat leider auch nichts gebracht...)
> 
> könnte es sein, dass die hardware nich zusammenpasst?

 

Welches Mainboard, bzw welcher Chipsatz?

Ist das BIOS aktuell, was hast du für Speicher (Hersteller, Dual Channel etc...)

----------

## PuresChaos

mainboard ist ein K8N Neo4 Platinum

http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=430

Chipsatz ist laut Beschreibung nVidia nForce4 Ultra

Speicher sind 4 X 512 MB DDR Ram PC 400 Riegel von Infineon auf dual channel 

bios version reiche ich nach dem nächsten reboot nach  :Smile: 

----------

## malachay

Hast du schon geschaut ob deine Hardwarekomponenten in der Kompat. Liste von MSI drin sind?

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_trp_list.php

Achte besonders auf die Speichermodule, das ist bei den AMD64 ein ganz schmaler Grat. Bei mir läuft die Kiste erst ganz stabil als ich ein Beta-Bios installiert hatte, dann erst wurden die Timings richtig eingestellt für den Speicher...

----------

## PuresChaos

danke für den link

die komponenten passen, hab auch schon in dem handbuch nachgeschaut, da ist die gleiche liste mit drinne....

Bios ist Award BIOS 6.00

----------

## malachay

 *PuresChaos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bios ist Award BIOS 6.00

 

äh..nein  :Cool: 

Das ist nur die Version der "BiosSoftware" anfürsich.

Die Bios Version für das Mainboard (quasi die Firmware) müsste irgendwas zwischen 1.0 und 1.5 sein. Siehe hier:

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/bios/bos/spt_bos_detail.php?UID=637&kind=1

Das steht normalerweise beim booten unten links in der Ecke, vielleicht auch nur das Datum des aktuellen Bioses.

----------

## PuresChaos

ahh wieder was dazugelernt  :Smile:  werd die version der firmware nachtragen

// edit: falls ich in der schnelle das ganze richtig abgeschrieben habe steht da:

W7125NMS V1.3 (datum 031105)

ist beim bios update was spezielles zu beachten?

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ist beim bios update was spezielles zu beachten?
> 
> 

 

Auf keinen Fall den Stecker ziehen.  :Smile:  Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle mal mit nem Bios Update probieren. Hitze scheint es ja nun nicht zu sein.

cheers

t.

----------

## malachay

 *himpierre wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ist beim bios update was spezielles zu beachten?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen  :Wink: 

Interessanterweise findet man das 1.3er gar nicht auf der MSI Global Page. Da scheint es wohl den einen oder anderen gröberen Bug gegeben zu haben sonst würden die es nicht zurückziehen.

Ich persönlich würde erst auf das 1.4er updaten, testen und dann auf den 1.5er, muss ja nicht sein das die höchste Versionsnummer die beste ist  :Wink: 

----------

## PuresChaos

stimmt das kann sein, dass die 1.3er buggy ist... 

werd das dann mal demnächst in angriff nehmen wenn mein windows gekommen ist ^^^ (ist ne .exe wird nur unter windows zu flashen gehn) ^^

----------

## Anarcho

MSI selber empfiehlt das BIOS Update von der DOS bootdisk zu machen. 

So habe ich es auch mit meinem AMD64 Board (VIA Chip) von MSI gemacht. 

Habe mir ne Win98SE Bootdisk gezogen: 

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

Dort weiter unten unter "Non-Windows Based Image Files W/ImageApp" und dann auf Win98SE klicken.

Die zip entpacken und das image per dd auf die Diskette packen. Dann mounten, den ganzen mist löschen den man nicht braucht (CD Driver, etc.) und die Software zum flashen und das neue Image draufspielen und neustarten.

----------

## malachay

Ich nehm immer FreeDOS  :Wink: 

----------

## brot

Also beim Speicher sollten die Probleme nich liegen. Infineon ist der zuverlässigste Speicher, den ich kenne, und funktioniert eigentlich sogut wie überall. Memtest läuft ja soweit ich mitgelesen habe auch stabil. Tempratur sollte soweit Cool&Quiet an is nix machen, dann dreht er halt runter. Ich würde ma schaun, ob es mit nem Stärkeren Netzteil geht, Compiliern is sehr Stromhungrig, und wenns da mangelt is des System gaaanz schnell stehengeblieben. Ansonsten könntest du in suse mal prime95 laufen lassen, und zwar torture test.  *Quote:*   

> ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/mprime2413.tar.gz

 

Prime is eigntlich um zu sehn, ob der pc noch stabil is, wenn er overclocked is. Aber sollte dir hier auskunft geben obs am pc oder an gentoo liegt  :Smile: 

----------

## PuresChaos

@anarcho

folgendes steht in der .doc die mit dabeiliegt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING!!!!!
> 
> DON'T FLASH FROM A FLOPPY DISK!!!!
> ...

 

die raten gerade davon ab....

----------

## malachay

 *brot wrote:*   

> Also beim Speicher sollten die Probleme nich liegen. Infineon ist der zuverlässigste Speicher, den ich kenne, und funktioniert eigentlich sogut wie überall. Memtest läuft ja soweit ich mitgelesen habe auch stabil. Tempratur sollte soweit Cool&Quiet an is nix machen, dann dreht er halt runter. Ich würde ma schaun, ob es mit nem Stärkeren Netzteil geht, Compiliern is sehr Stromhungrig, und wenns da mangelt is des System gaaanz schnell stehengeblieben. Ansonsten könntest du in suse mal prime95 laufen lassen, und zwar torture test.  *Quote:*   ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/mprime2413.tar.gz 
> 
> Prime is eigntlich um zu sehn, ob der pc noch stabil is, wenn er overclocked is. Aber sollte dir hier auskunft geben obs am pc oder an gentoo liegt 

 

Jaja das dachte ich auch mal  :Wink: 

...bis ich mein AMD64 Board bekommen habe, der Memtest kann noch so oft durchlaufen ohne Probleme, trotzdem ist mir die Kiste immer beim kompilieren abgeschmiert (vornhemlich gcc), erst ein BIOS Update brachte die Stabilität. 

Du musst mal durch das AMD64 Forum blätten, da siehst du wie oft das Problem Absturz-Speicher-Bios-Update. Und alle haben sie Markenspeicher. Ich zum Beispiel habe 2x512 G.E.I.L.

Die ganzen Speichertimings sind so empfendlich heute, da braucht man gar keinen defekten Speicher um Abstürze zu haben  :Smile: 

Also, erst mal BIOS Update  :Smile: 

----------

## roha

 *PuresChaos wrote:*   

> danke für den link
> 
> die komponenten passen, hab auch schon in dem handbuch nachgeschaut, da ist die gleiche liste mit drinne....
> 
> Bios ist Award BIOS 6.00

 

Hallo,

was für einen AMD64 hast Du, mit welchem stepping ?

erst mit dem neuen Venice läuft der DDR 400 betrieb 

mit 4 Modulen fehlerfrei, bei den älteren steppings ist

es meistens nötig den Ram auf DDR 333 zu stellen damit

es fehlerfrei mit 4 Modulen geht.

MfG roha

----------

## Anarcho

 *PuresChaos wrote:*   

> @anarcho
> 
> folgendes steht in der .doc die mit dabeiliegt
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Hm,

in der Readme aus meiner zip von MSI steht unter anderem folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Schnellanleitung zum BIOS Updaten für Könner 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

 

Vielleicht liegt es daran, das du nen nVidia Chipsatz hast und ich VIA. 

Zum Thema Speicherbetrieb:

Das blöde Board will meine guten Corsair zum verrecken nicht mit 400 betreiben. Egal was ich einstelle, immer startet er mit 333...

Der Affe vom Support meinte, das ich die richtigen Bänke nehmen soll. Witzig, habs so wie in der Anleitung. Offenbar haben die Probleme, wenn die Chips doppelseitig bestückt sind. Aber bei mir stört das nicht so, da ich den FSB eh um 20 erhöht habe, und so der Speicher auch mit 184 Mhz läuft. 

Ausserdem kann man die onboard-Soundkarte nicht zusätzlich einer anderen verwenden. Die schaltet sich automatisch aus wenn eine weitere drinnen ist. Das kotzt mich schon an.

Dieses MSI Board war das erste und letzte für mich. Das nächste wird wieder ASUS.

----------

## malachay

 *PuresChaos wrote:*   

> @anarcho
> 
> folgendes steht in der .doc die mit dabeiliegt
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

ahm, dann brenn dir eine BootCD wenn du bedenken hast  :Wink: 

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es daran, das du nen nVidia Chipsatz hast und ich VIA. 
> 
> Zum Thema Speicherbetrieb:
> ...

 

Stop,stop,stop  :Wink: 

Das du double-sided DIMMS nicht mit 400 im Dual Channel fahren kannst liegt nicht an MSI, soweit ich weiss liegt das am Speichercontroller des AMD64.

Ich habe mit meinem DFI den gleiche Limit. 400 im Dual Channel nur mit Single Sided DIMM

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Das du double-sided DIMMS nicht mit 400 im Dual Channel fahren kannst liegt nicht an MSI, soweit ich weiss liegt das am Speichercontroller des AMD64.
> 
> Ich habe mit meinem DFI den gleiche Limit. 400 im Dual Channel nur mit Single Sided DIMM

 

Laut Handbuch wird auch Doubleside DIMM im DualChannel mit 400 unterstützt.

siehe http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=608 (Tabelle weiter unten)

Als ich dem Supportknilch auf diesen Widerspruch aufmerksam gemacht habe, schreibt der nur:

"Dann testen sie eben SingelSide"

Das hilft mir natürlich ungemein weiter...

Was aber auch ausschlaggebender ist, ist die Sache mit der Soundkarte. Mit meinem ASUS Board vorher war das kein Problem.

----------

## malachay

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Das du double-sided DIMMS nicht mit 400 im Dual Channel fahren kannst liegt nicht an MSI, soweit ich weiss liegt das am Speichercontroller des AMD64.
> 
> Ich habe mit meinem DFI den gleiche Limit. 400 im Dual Channel nur mit Single Sided DIMM 
> 
> Laut Handbuch wird auch Doubleside DIMM im DualChannel mit 400 unterstützt.
> ...

 

Mein Fehler, ich hatte jetzt noch im Kopf das der Thread-Ersteller 4x512 auf dem Board hat. Das hab ich vermischt mit deinen Double Sided DIMM, daraus wurde 4x512 Double Sided DIMM...kann ja nicht gehen. *lol*

So hast du vollkommen recht, 2x512 Double Sided im Dual Channel = Kein Problem. Ist ne Frechheit dir dann von so einem Futzie anhören zu müssen andere RAMS zu testen. Klar, die wachsen ja auch auf Bäumen....

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> Ist ne Frechheit dir dann von so einem Futzie anhören zu müssen andere RAMS zu testen. Klar, die wachsen ja auch auf Bäumen....

 

Genau das meine ich ja. Von daher -> wohl kein MSI mehr!

Aber zurück zum Topic, hast du mittlerweile ein BIOS-Update gemacht? Sollte das Flashtool von ner Floppy starten, würde ich das auch von ner Floppy aus machen. Ansonsten habe ich für solche "Notfälle" ne BartPE CD im Schrank. Aber die habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gebraucht.

----------

## PuresChaos

also erstmal danke für die hilfe, das flashen vom bios hat geholfen...

bei der gentoo installation gabs diesmal keine probleme...

allerdings lässt sich im bios komischerweise kein dualchannel aktivieren...

an was könnte das liegen?

bez. ich find keinen eintrag ^^^^

(beim booten spuckt er ne Memory Message aus, in der fett steht, dass es sich um den Singe Channel Betrieb handelt)

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> also erstmal danke für die hilfe, das flashen vom bios hat geholfen...
> 
> bei der gentoo installation gabs diesmal keine probleme... 
> ...

 

na also, Have fun  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Quote:*   

> allerdings lässt sich im bios komischerweise kein dualchannel aktivieren...
> 
> an was könnte das liegen?
> 
> bez. ich find keinen eintrag ^^^^
> ...

 

Normalerweise gibt es dafür keine Einstellung, du musst nur die Speicherriegel in die korrekten Slots packen. Guck mal ins Handbuch, sollte drin stehen. Meist sind die aber auch auf dem Board farbig gekennzeichnet.

----------

